# Problema instalando Gentoo desde Ubuntu (SOLUCIONADO)

## avedepaso

Estoy probando Ubuntu en mi laptop pero lo quiero cambiar. De momento se me dio por Gentoo. Paso a relatar los pasos que hice:

1- Copiar la iso del cd minimal a una partición primaria aparte, en este caso /dev/sda4

2- Instalar dchroot y debootstrap en Ubuntu, ya que por defecto no trae chroot

3- crear el directorio /mnt/gentoo

El problema viene cuando monto la iso, ya que lo hace en modo de sólo lectura y me sale el siguiente error 

/mnt/gentoo seems to be mounted read-only.

Por lo que no me deja hacer chroot, ni copiar el stage3, ni portage, ni nada.

He intentado cambiar los permisos a lo bruto con sudo chmod -R 777 pero no consigo nada. :S

No logro ver qué estoy haciendo mal, supongo que es por el sistema de archivos iso9660.., pero entonces qué tengo que descargar??.

Editado: ah, ya se, me parece que es porque me falta montar el directorio proc de ubuntu sobre el de gentoo. El problema es que me dice que no se encuentra el directorio proc en /mnt/gentooLast edited by avedepaso on Tue May 29, 2012 1:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

no necesitas el cd minimal ni nada para instalar partiendo de ubuntu.

lo que necesitas es lo siguiente.

crear una particion para gentoo.

montas la particion en /mnt/gentoo o donde quieras

bajas un stage3, en el manual esta de donde bajarlos

bajas una imagen de portage, del manual tambien.

una vez que tenes esas 2 cosas, descomprimis el stage3, en /mnt/gentoo, esta el comando en el manual.

descomprimis el arbol de portage.

copias el resolv.conf.

montas el proc y el dev, del manual tenes como hacerlo

recien ahi haces el chroot

----------

## avedepaso

Gracias!! Ya estoy en el sistema

----------

